# New pix!



## Greg (Jul 23, 2001)

A few new pics have been posted:

http://www.alpinezone.com/hiking/imggal.htm

Check 'em out!


----------



## Greg (Aug 3, 2001)

A few more went up today - http://www.alpinezone.com/hiking/imggal.htm

Some interesting hail pics from a Hancock Loop hike.


----------



## Greg (Aug 9, 2001)

Just put up some more - some from Middle Sugarloaf and a bunch from a hike to Monroe via Edmunds and Crawford Paths - http://www.alpinezone.com/hiking/imggal.htm


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 9, 2001)

Pictures look great Greg, especially the Middle Sugarloaf pictures as I've never been.  that bare ledge looks awful nviting though.

Thanks & the Monadnock pix are in Snail mail


----------



## Greg (Aug 9, 2001)

Yeah, that's a great little hike, especially if camping in the campground. Sugarloaf II is one of the nicest spots for "cooler camping" that I've been to. The summit of Middle Sugarloaf is only about 1.5 miles from the campground. Awesome views - the Presi's must look great on a clear evening with the sun going down...


----------



## Greg (Aug 15, 2001)

Great Gulf pics just went up - http://www.alpinezone.com/hiking/01images/greatgulf/


----------



## Greg (Aug 29, 2001)

Just posted three awesome pics from Adams - http://www.alpinezone.com/hiking/01images/adams/


----------



## Hike'n Mike (Aug 30, 2001)

Great pictures Greg.  Adams & Madison are without a doubt my two favorite summits.  I have taken those same pictures myself as I'm sure anyone else with a camera up there has.  Those are images that beg to be photographed.


----------

